
Technical-eBooks: PDFs for programming tutorials - pplonski86
https://github.com/devharsh/Technical-eBooks
======
DannyB2
1001 Math Problems book. Does not compute. Page 102. Problem 697.

If (x/5 + x/10 = 4) what is x? None of the four proposed answers is correct
(4, 20, 40, 80). I get 40/3, which I can confirm by calculator.

